

Moving to Valley From Other Countries. - sathishmanohar

Hi,<p>I have a few questions about moving to the valley. I guess its just a matter decision for Native Americans, just like, How I moved to Chennai. India. 8 years before, from a small town. But, Its not the same for Foreign Nationals right?<p>I've been reading about US Visa online, It says information like, having blood relations in US will increase your chances, If you've never been to any other countries, then your chances are low, It all depends on the interviewing officer etc.<p>I'm attracted to the culture of silicon valley, and more importantly its track record. I'm sure there are many people from various other countries, reading this. Please share your experience moving to the valley. Not only Visa Related, also adapting to culture and all. May this discussion serve as a mythbuster.<p>I also have a few doubts (mostly by reading online), I'll list them here? Kindly help me out.<p>1) Shall I move to valley with just an idea and a prototype?<p>2) Should I have to visit other countries, to increase my chances of US Visa? or is it just a myth?<p>3) Being a poor guy, affect the chances?<p>4) Does, Having No Relatives in US, affect the chances?<p>Please, Feel Free to add your opinions as well, and share your experiences.<p>Cheers.
======
robfitz
It's a great town and an amazing climate for getting motivation & support for
building your ideas. Move if you'd like to! But please don't go, as some
people have, under the belief that you'll immediately stumble across a pile of
money upon arriving. The funding climate just got a lot harsher, and even at
its best you still need several months and a bit of good luck before you know
enough about the community to even begin having the relevant funding
conversations.

After our YC round, my first company moved ourselves from the valley to
London. It's not as extreme, but you can get some of what the valley offers
from London, Berlin, Israel, Amsterdam (app development), and others. I was
just in Bulgaria, for example, and they had a decent scene. So does Spain.

If you're in the valley, you kind of can't avoid the startup community. In the
other major cities, you have to make a bit of an effort, but you can still
definitely build a support network and get in touch with investors when you're
ready.

Good luck!

~~~
sathishmanohar
Great Insight.. Thanks..

Its Not only about investors. I hope Valley has lot of talent and product
guys, which may fuel us being the part of the network.

